# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Θεραπεία για τα κοκκίδια

## fotis_k

*Διασπάστηκε απο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=393

Μαρία*





> Μια και είναι καινούργιο πουλί καλύτερα να το επιστρεψει στο πετ που το πήρε.
> Πιθανότατα να πρόκειται για κοκκίδια όπως το περιγράφεις, εκτός και αν ο χρωματισμός που αναφέρεις οφείλεται σε τροφές που του έδωσε και έχουν μέσα χρωστικές . Συνήθως την 1η εβδομάδα όλα τα πουλιά παρουσιάζουν μια μικρή διάρροια λόγω άγχους και αλλαγης περιβάλλοντος.
> Για τα κοκκίδια δίνουν  baycox για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.


Ποια ειναι η αντιβιωση για τα κοκκιδια?Οχι οτι βγαινει συμπερασμα οτι αυτο εχει το μπατζι αλλα ρωταω εγκυκλοπαιδικα.

----------


## dikatgreece

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά έλλειπα ταξίδι και δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω.

Καταρχήν δεν είναι αντιβοίωση αλλά αντιπαρασιτικό, καθώς τα κοκκίδια είναι εσωτερικά παράσιτα. Το μόνο που έχει δράση και σκοτώνει τα παράσιτα είναι το baycox 2%. Υπάρχουν και άλλα πλην όμως δεν σκοτώνουν τα κοκκίδια αλλά τα αποβάλλουν από τον οργανισμό. Η δοσολογία είναι 3ml σε 1λιτρο νερό για 6 ημέρες, διακοπή για 2 ημέρες και χορήγηση πολυβιταμινών και επανάληψη για 2 ημέρες και μετά πάλι πολυβιταμίνες. Όταν η θερμοκρασία είναι πάνω από 25 βαθμούς η διαδικασία είναι ίδια μόνο που δίνεις 2ml baycox. ( οδηγίες από άλλο μέλος τις οποίες έχω δοκιμάσει με θετικότατα αποτελέσματα)
Ενοείται καθημερινό καθάρισμα κλουβιού και απολύμανση.

Προληπτικά μπορείς να δίνεις 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα μίγμα από Βασιλικό, Θυμάρι και Ρίγανη που έχουν αντικοκιδιακή δράση.

----------


## jk21

εδω 
διαφορα κοκκιδιοκτονων και κοκκιδιοστατικων σκευασματων 
 μπορουμε να δουμε μια ενδιαφερουσα  συζητηση στο θεμα κοκκιδια και την αντιμετωπιση του

----------


## maria ps

> Προληπτικά μπορείς να δίνεις 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα μίγμα από Βασιλικό, Θυμάρι και Ρίγανη που έχουν αντικοκιδιακή δράση.


ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση.
κοκκίδια έχουν τα περισσότερα πουλάκια? είναι κάτι όπως τα εντερικά παράσιτα των κουταβιών που έχουν όλα?
δηλαδή όλοι μας θα πρέπει προληπτικά να εφαρμόζουμε αντικοκκιδιακή αγωγή?
με τι τρόπο χορηγούμε τα βότανα?στο νερό? και πως τα προετοιμάζουμε?
στην αγωγή  με  το baycox επειδή η ποσότητα είνα μεγάλη θα διατηρούμε το ίδιο διάλλυμα καθ΄όλη την θεραπεία?
ευχαριστώ

----------


## dikatgreece

Τα κοκκίδια είναι παράσιτα, που σημαίνει ότι ανά πάσα στιγμή είναι πιθανό να τα έχει το πτηνό μας. Συνήθως εμφανίζωνται σε χώρους μη καθαρούς που γίνεται σπάνια απολύμανση.

Η πρόληψη (με φυσικά μέσα όπως η ρίγανη) είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Παρόλα αυτά οι περισσότεροι εκτροφείς τον Νοε - Δεκ προβαίνουν σε προληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκων για τα κοκκίδια, ώστε να ξεκινήσουν την προετοιμασία για την αναπαραγωγηκή περίοδο από τα τέλη Φεβ .

Τέλος τα κοκκίδια εμφανίζωνται πιο συχνά στα ιθαγενή (καρδερίνες) και λιγότερο σε καναρίνια, ενώ αντίθετα τα ακάρεα αερόσακων αρέσκονται στα καναρίνια και λιγότερο στις καρδερίνες. Βέβαια αυτό δεν αποτελεί απόλυτο κανόνα.

----------

